# where to buy gt 440



## sam_ir (Feb 10, 2011)

hi,
can you suggest
where can i buy gt 440, i didn't find it in any online stores.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 10, 2011)

AFAIK it is an oem commodity
you can't buy it anywhere


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

Though Nvidia has labeled it as OEM you can buy it - Infact every manufacturers like Asus, Galaxy, MSI, Zotac, Palit, EVGA has released their own version of GT440

Newegg.com - GT440

Though note that the GT440 available now is different than OEM GT440 :

GT 440 OEM :

CUDA Cores : 144
Gfx/ Proc Clock : 594/1189 MHz
Memory Configuration : 1.5GB/ 3GB 192-bit GDDR3
Memory Speed : 800/900 Mhz
Power Connectors : 6-pin
Length : 5.7 inches
Maximum Graphics Card Power : 56W

GT 440 :

CUDA Cores : 96
Gfx/ Proc Clock : 810/1620 MHz
Memory Configuration : 1GB 128-bit GDDR5
Memory Speed : 800 Mhz
Maximum Graphics Card Power : Minimum 300W PSU

Now compared to GT 430 :

CUDA Cores : 96
Gfx/ Proc Clock : 700/1400 MHz
Memory Configuration : 1GB 128-bit GDDR3
Memory Speed : 900 Mhz


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

*@ topgear*

I checked nvidia's site and found it. Its recently launched and come s in a non-oem avatar.

But whats its price here and can it perform in the lines of a 5570?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 11, 2011)

Got a review of Asus GT 440 1 GB. Check it out here.
It is almost same as Hd 5570.


----------



## sam_ir (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks but is it available in India?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2011)

HD5670 will be a better choice here.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2011)

Ya, agreed with Sam. Here even the price of GTS 430 is almost same as the price of HD 5670 512 MB, even if HD 5670 is a far better card (on the par with 9800 GT) whereas GTS 430 is poorer than GT 240.
So HD 5670 is the best choice within that price range.


----------



## mishal153 (May 2, 2011)

In Kolkata there is a Great shop called MD computers which is focussed on gaming hardware. Bought a MSI make GT 440 for 4.5k + tax.



mishal153 said:


> In Kolkata there is a Great shop called MD computers which is focussed on gaming hardware. Bought a MSI make GT 440 for 4.5k + tax.



MD Computers, 16/1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue



Sam said:


> HD5670 will be a better choice here.



I "hear" that the only prob with ATI is that many new games tend to not work with ATI initially till ATI releases a patch


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2011)

No it is not the case... what you are talking is actually partially true for ATI Crossfire builds. For multi-GPU setup you need a profile to enable multi gpu scaling on the games. But now a days AMD/ATI normally releases patches for the new game very frequently and there is a software available called Radeonpro which can create multi-gpu profile for any new game.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

@ *mishal153* - congrats on your purchase but you really should have bought cards like HD5670 which was only 500 bucks.

Can't comment about what you have heard about ATI drivers but Personally I'm using AMD driver and till now I have not faced a single bug


----------

